
Tesla sending flawed parts from suppliers to machine shops for rework - fmihaila
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/13/tesla-sending-flawed-parts-from-suppliers-to-machine-shops-for-rework.html?__source=yahoo%7Cfinance%7Cheadline%7Cstory%7C&par=yahoo&yptr=yahoo
======
ricardobeat
Reheated story (March 14): [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/14/tesla-
manufacturing-high-vol...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/14/tesla-
manufacturing-high-volume-of-flawed-parts-employees.html)

------
rasz
Chinese alu castings, no wonder they need machining before use. I bet even
with machining they are 1/2 cheaper than US made ones.

